# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  لسا الدنيا بخير - شرط  الاقامة لطلبة الدراسات العليا وقرار منع التجسير

## ahmad7_8

نشرت لجنة تصحيح العلم الوطنية 2009 مقال بيفش الغل ويمس هموم كل طالب في الاردن العزيز 
بالاضافة تقوم بتنضيم مناشدة جماعية على موقعها لوزير التعليم العالي لالغاء قرار منع التجسير لمن زاد الدبلوم عن 7 سنوات
وسال الله ان تأتي جهودهم بنتيجة


منقول من المصدر الاخباري الذي نشر المقال

رابط المقال

http://jornews.com/index.php?option=...954&Itemid=137

----------

